# Welcher Amiga zum spielen?



## Schokomonster (22. April 2011)

Hallo ich habe mich dazu entschlossen mir mal einen alten Amiga für die ganzen Spieleklassiker von damals zu holen, habe aber nicht wirklich Ahnung von solchen Teilen (Bin erst zu Win95 Zeiten an meinen ersten Rechner gekommen). 
Da es nun aber so viele verschiedene gibt (Amiga 500, Amiga 500 Plus, Amiga 1000 usw.) weiß ich nicht welcher am besten zum Spielen geeignet ist bzw. auf welchen überhaupt Spiele laufen und würde gerne wissen welcher dafür am besten geeignet ist

Und wenn ich schon dabei bin welche Spiele so alles empfehlenswert sind?


PS: Ich weiss das man einen Amiga auch emulieren kann, mir macht es aber mehr Spaß Spiele am original System zu spielen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. April 2011)

Also mein letzter Amiga war der 1200 mit Festplatte und 7MB Ram. Der ist super zum spielen hab ich auch noch im Keller liegen das teil. Wings of Fury oder Silent Service, Defender of the Crown...... gibt ne menge gute Amiga spiele!


----------



## pcfreak26 (18. Mai 2011)

Also, wenn du wirklich alles aus der Amiga Zeit nutzen willst, nimm folgende Combo, such dir nen A1200HD, dazu ne 4GB 2,5"-IDE-HDD und achte darauf das ein Kickstartumschalter vorhanden ist. Die Kickstart´s solten 1.3 und 3.x sein, damit läuft eigentlich alles. Zusätzlicher Co-Prozessor und Ram sind natürlich optimal. Disketten testen oder parrallel einen alten Rechner zur Hand haben um ADF-Images zu überspielen Tools kann Ich dir geben oder Links zuweisen. Disketten vorkaufen gibt es bals nicht ,mehr.


----------



## clown44 (6. Juni 2011)

Ich selber habe mit einem A500 angefangen, den ich einige Jahre benutzt habe, bis ich mir einen A4000 zugelegt hatte.
Ich bin mit beiden sehr zufrieden. Nur der A4000 ist momentan etwas am zicken ( wiso, weshalb und warum, weiß ich noch nicht ).
Mit einem A1200 kann man aber auch nichts verkert machen. Der ist zum zocken genauso gut geeignet wie meine beiden.


----------

